Ask HN: Your favorite April's Fools joke? - smaili
======
Man_On_the_Moon
I always enjoy the classic: I got a dog! to all your friends. I like to give
the context that work is tough and I've been thinking about a drastic change
and have made one.

You just find a nice pup on the street and ask to take a selfie. Though always
make me sad after for not having a dog.

